
Teagueduino: Light-based Theremin DrumSynth - akumpf
http://www.teagueduino.org/?p=view&id=61
======
akumpf
Experimenting with Teagueduino (a simplified Arduino with an awesome UI) and
built this in less than an hour over lunch.

Hooray for rapid prototyping! :)

